# 2nd budgie - male or female?



## wtzend (Jan 29, 2018)

OK, so I know male/female won't necessarily breed if there's no nesting box (or similar hideaway) in the cage, nor would I be bothered if they happened to (I've previously bred geckos and snakes! - LOL) but I wondered what the pros/cons were for a male or female buddie for my male Razzle? What does everyone think/experience??


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I would say male- that way no breeding CAN happen and two males can be best friends 
But I would also say that if Razzle seems happy as a solo budgie then don’t add another- sometimes they won’t get along and you’ll have to keep them separate. Not to mention increased costs with vet bills.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

What she said.  Male.

Why are you considering getting a second budgie?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Definitely male!  Katherine has explained it quite well!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why are you considering getting a second budgie?
If Razzle is happy as a solo bird and you have plenty of time to spend with him, adding another budgie is going to completely change the dynamics of your interactions with him.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting a second budgie.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie. I'm not sure it is in your best interest to get another bird, but if you do choose to do so, I would highly recommend you get another male.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics

Flock Dynamics

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## wtzend (Jan 29, 2018)

thanks for all the answers - I'm getting another because Razzle is VERY quiet. He only wants to comes out to play for a really short time. He's tame enough with me - sits on shoulder, comes to me, etc. He's also showing NO interest in toys - despite hours of me sitting and playing with things in front of him!! I just feel that he needs a buddie to be a happy chappy  I've got a 2nd cage set up in separate room for quarantine etc


----------

